# Recycling an old unit



## beckley (Oct 2, 2008)

I have an 8 year old Troy-Bilt 42" cut (16hp Kohler) lawn tractor with a blown oil seal that I want to get rid of / recycle. I live in the Pittsburgh area. Suggestions on how best to dispose of it? Thanks.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

go to a scrap yard, up to 30 bucks per tractor where i live.


----------

